# J C Higgins Women's color flow tank



## johnmp12 (Dec 6, 2021)

I have a jeweled tank with what appears to be original jewels and would like to restore the bike. How is the best way to get these jewels out so the tank can be painted and the the chrome repaired?


----------



## tech549 (Dec 6, 2021)

looks like thy were glued in ,original jewels have threaded studs!


----------



## johnmp12 (Dec 6, 2021)

tech549 said:


> looks like thy were glued in ,original jewels have threaded studs!



I notice that the replacement jewels on the market today have a chrome ring/screw in ... I would like to have just the single chrome ring and not 2.


----------



## tech549 (Dec 6, 2021)

dont know how your going to do that!here a pic of a mens tank with original jewels


----------



## johnmp12 (Dec 6, 2021)

tech549 said:


> dont know how your going to do that!here a pic of a mens tank with original jewels
> 
> View attachment 1523126


----------



## johnmp12 (Dec 6, 2021)

johnmp12 said:


> View attachment 1523390
> 
> View attachment 1523391
> 
> View attachment 1523392



So are these not original?


----------



## tech549 (Dec 7, 2021)

no not original


----------



## tech549 (Dec 7, 2021)

original jewels


----------



## the tinker (Dec 10, 2021)

Years ago I had the girl's tank with the empty "portals,' or whatever they're called.  At the time I thought it should have had the jewels. Maybe someone glued marbles in the empty sockets to make it a jewel tank? Not a bad idea. . . .


----------

